# Rasterungseffekt.....siehe Bild



## Arktis666 (20. Juli 2001)

Hi Leutz,

ich wollt mal wissen, wie man solch einen Effekt hinbekommt, (PS 6.0)
schaut aufs Bild da unten....
und ich meine den rastereffekt,welcher sich langsam ausblendet...







Daengge euch!


----------



## drash (20. Juli 2001)

das ausblenden kann man mit einer ebenenmaske machen

benutze mal die suchfunktion, es wurde schon mehrmals erklärt wie das gemacht wird


----------



## Psyclic (20. Juli 2001)

ich denke er meint das weisse gittermuster...also das geht so:
neues bild-->11x11 pixel (naja halt wie groß die gitter sein sollen)
achte aber darauf das es eine *ungerade* größe ist warum wirst du schon merken . Das bild soll als hintergrund transparent sein dann vergrößerst du das bild bis es nicht mehr geht und zeichnest jeweil waagerecht und senkrecht 2 durchgehende linien in die mitte.
dann STRG+A drücken und auf bearbeiten-->Als Muster festlegen.
feddich ! jetzt kannst du die flashe über "fläche füllen"--->"mit muster" und dann wählste da dein gitternetz muster aus ...das wars


----------

